# Secret Santa 2015



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's that time of year again! Secret Santa! I will be taking entries this year for those interested in participating. The more entries we get the more fun it will be! Let's make it fun without hassling poor Goathiker too much, please. If anyone just absolutely can not do an international gift please note that in your e-mail to me to help avoid later hassles. 
My father is in very fragile health this year, if something happens another mod will be taking over for me.

There is a questionnaire below for everyone who would like to participate to fill out and enter. Please copy it and paste to an email or PM me on the forum. My email is [email protected] Please put "Secret Santa 15" in the subject line so it doesn't accidentally get deleted. I will reply and let you know when I received your entry. If you do not hear back from me within a few days, please resend to make sure I got it.

Once entries are closed, I will PM every participant with your secret Santa buddy. Your gift can be purchased or homemade, but shouldn't cost more than $20, including shipping. Try not to go over that.

The deadline to enter is December 13th. I will PM everyone the person they are "Secret Santa" to on December 15th and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd. We want gifts to arrive prior to Christmas.

Remember to keep your SS buddy a secret! If you want to let your buddy know who their gift was from, it is ok to sign a card or your name but only do so with the gift...and only if you want. I will reveal all the secret Santa's after everyone has received their gift.

Secret Santa Questionnaire

User Name:

Real Name:

Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color(s):

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Count me in! I will email you later this evening as I am about to head out to the barn. This is always a bunch of fun!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Found it! Count me in! I will email you after I get everyone fed and get some dinner! Thanx for putting this on again Jill!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Time is running out, if you want to get into "Secret Santa" do so by Dec 13, 2015~!!

Merry Christmas all.  :snow::snowbounce::snowlaugh::snowcool::snowcheese::cow:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Jill, I didn't get a confirmation email. Did you get mine? I hope so! I can't wait to see who my SS is this year!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

will send email in AM -


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Last couple of days to enter... I will accept e-mails thru the 15th so more can find us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok I did it! Lol!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Heheh!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

it's been SOO LONG since i've been on, however this post showed up on my FB, and I think I'll be in for the fun! loved doing this a few years ago.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I Hope you got my email, I never got a confirmation one back but I know your busy, I'll resend just in case I got in wrong!! I've never done Secret Santa before, I'm super exited!! :snowcheese:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! More friends!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

This is so cool! I've never done this before, but I'm in!
Thanks for the extended deadline Jill :greengrin: email sent


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Entries are coming in, don't worry, I'll send out confirmations tonight.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Last chance today


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Entries closed SS buddies as soon as I can get them out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everyone should have a private message with their Santa Buddy. 

This is where I cross my fingers and hope I did it right :lol:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay! I got a buddy! Now the hard part!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Now the hard part!


True that!! Lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got my shopping done!  lol! Got it all at work tonight lol! It was so slow all day that I just shopped all day and put stuff behind the counter and then narrowed it down at the end of the night lol!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Got mine  I will get getting things together and out Saturday if all goes as planned.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sorry I missed getting mine in on time


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I got creative with mine this year  well kinda.. Lol! I got something useful and awesome!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Got mine! LOVE it!!!
Sending mine out tomorrow


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sent mine out this morning. Hope it gets there soon!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Got mine! LOVE it!!!
> Sending mine out tomorrow


No pic?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry lol! It was two $10 gift cards for Bramble Berry!!  I'm ordering some shrink wrap and new silicon molds 

And mine got shipped today!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I got my gift yesterday, I LOVE them, I've actually wanted some(bells for the goats)for awhile now!!! A big thanks to my Secret Santa,the goats are enjoying them, and so am I! I love to here them jingling away in the field!!!!! :greengrin:

My gift went out today, so hopefully it gets there soon, my post office is usually very speedy!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Goat Bells are the best! Heheh!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got mine today! It was funny because I had ordered a last minute gift for the hubby and I just ripped in to the bag thinking it was his gift. As soon I opened the shipping envelope I knew it wasn't his gift. I got so excited like a kid on Christmas day!

I love it! I got some very nice goat soap laundry soap and a stain stick! I had never even thought about coming up with a stain stick recipe! Great idea! Can't wait to try them out!

I sent mine out the other day. I thought it would have been there by now but tracking looks like it may have gotten delayed a day or two.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I love my goat milk laundry soap! I get rose scent! Never tried a stain stick though, let us know how it works!


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow nice presents! never heard about goat milk laundry soap - is that hard to make?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I've never made it.. I buy mine from a nice family business in AZ


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

homemade laundry soap is quite easy. i'm not sure what's in the ingredients in that packet, but i make a coconut oil heavy soap (last time i did lard b/c i wanted to try that out), and when it's done and cured, i mix with borax and washing soda, then add essential oils for laundry scent (lasts longer than adding it into the soap).

http://wellnessmama.com/462/homemade-laundry-detergent/

you can always use goat milk soap.....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I will let you know how the stain stick works out after I have something to use it on lol


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks to my Secret Santa! I got my package in yesterday. LOVE it! My cat is sooo picky (she only eats cat food ).... She loved her treats! Cheyanne (my dog) says thank you for the grain free treats (she is allergic to grain, how did you know?!). Loved them too! Now both my cat and dog beg for more! I will have to find out who the lucky goat is that gets the bell. I loved the mug, the coca and the maple syrup candies (my favorite!). Thanks again!

~Sierra And The Crew At Onion Creek!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is the best secret Santa gift I have EVER gotten!!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I absolutely love my Secret Santa gifts. Thank You.:leap: As soon as I can upload my pictures I will post them.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay my internet is working again on my laptop so I can post a picture now. Just love my scarf it is so pretty. Two bracelets one with a horse shoe. The key chain did not show in this picture. Loved everything. :thankU::lovey:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

still waiting to see if my SS got their gift yet.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

There has been lots of time for gifts to get where they are going, with the exception of the gal in SA who only gets mail twice a month...
Has everyone sent out the gifts? Have people received them that haven't posted back yet? Where is everyone??? :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I got mine and my SS got theirs!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm still waiting to see if my ss got their gift also.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Haven't received it yet but I'm here! Lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Going through my records the hold up seems to be at the Canadian border. We have gifts going to and from strange places and 3 different countries involved :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL. that would be for ME!! i'm still waiting on mine. i changed my address, but it should still come to me (same building, different unit...)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, there are 6 people outside of the mainland of America...


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

From SA - nothing yet - will go and check my postbox again tomorrow


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi. haven't been around in a while. Before Christmas I pulled a muscle in my back and been laid up. Super fun. It delayed me finishing making my present, but it's almost done now and will get sent out soon! Will it add a touch of Hawaii to know that this was made on Hawaiian time? :laugh:
Checked my box just the other day and still waiting for mine. :book:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ah...the joys of snail mail!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Got and sent mine. However, going to send a pm because my person just said they didn't receive theirs.


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

I received my present today - thank you very much my Secret Santa - I love the handmade goats milk soap, the sea salt and the candy (very nice)!


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

Will post a picture later when I have better internet connection


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Anymore news on gift arrivals? As far as I know my SS buddy hasn't received theirs yet.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I mailed mine on Monday :woohoo: <--- happy post office dance :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

The wait was definitely worth it! I bare got my coat off beforehand ripping into the box, and when I did I found the CUTEST handmade stuffy with a note. Josie is adorable, and I'm sure she's even better in real life. The bf wants to turn stuffy Josie into a Christmas ornament, that's how much we love it!!

Thank you my not-so-secret Santa!! xoxo


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

nchen7 said:


> The wait was definitely worth it! I bare got my coat off beforehand ripping into the box, and when I did I found the CUTEST handmade stuffy with a note. Josie is adorable, and I'm sure she's even better in real life. The bf wants to turn stuffy Josie into a Christmas ornament, that's how much we love it!!
> 
> Thank you my not-so-secret Santa!! xoxo


You're so welcome!
:wahoo:
I'm so glad you (and your bf) love it!! I never thought about a Christmas ornament...that is such a great idea!! :greengrin:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Was my SS out of the country?


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm kinda sad and disappointed my SS buddy never commented that they got the gift I sent:sad:. Makes me wonder if they ever got it.:shrug:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> The wait was definitely worth it! I bare got my coat off beforehand ripping into the box, and when I did I found the CUTEST handmade stuffy with a note. Josie is adorable, and I'm sure she's even better in real life. The bf wants to turn stuffy Josie into a Christmas ornament, that's how much we love it!!
> 
> Thank you my not-so-secret Santa!! xoxo


That is cool! I have the real Josie now!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> I'm kinda sad and disappointed my SS never commented that they got the gift I sent:sad:. Makes me wonder if they ever got it.:shrug:


Was I not the only one that didn't get their gift?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I was thinking this next year I wanna participate. I might start making the gifts now. lol That way I'll be ready to mail when the time comes.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Was I not the only one that didn't get their gift?


Unfortunately, It seems that might be the case.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

So you were my SS?? I was hoping it was just late not lost lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nope, the person that Yonnah sent to was the same person that was supposed to send to you, Dee. It only takes one bad egg to mess the whole thing up. 

Since it is well past time, does everyone know their SS? Or do I need to post the list?

For Dee I can do 1 of 2 things. I can get a 1 year ad free subscription to Goat Spot or I can send you a small present from me, your choice. 


Next year lets put a post count rule on this, how many posts should we require to participate??


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can send a small present to those who missed out!!!! Granted its home made. But its something.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Was I not the only one that didn't get their gift?


I never got mine either.
I'm a bit bummed. Usually i don't do these things cause for one reason or another I get left out. It's weird. But I'm happy i did because I loved making the stuffie for my buddy and it was so well received. :hug:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

It's about the giving, not the receiving anyway right goat mama?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

This is so sad. I am sorry someone or a couple of someones got left out. I know mine was received as I saw pictures posted. If I need to send something out to an individual that did not receive their gift just let me know. If you want home made it will be 4 weeks before school is out for me to have time to make something. It's cram time to get everything in for the kids.


----------



## shaunerna (Jul 2, 2013)

Hope all are well ... I'm not able to post my pictures for Christmas gifts received - technical error - but as per previous posts I got mine all the way from Canada...


----------

